# FRIDAY ON THE GoM - SHUR KETCH II



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

ON THE GULF AGAIN! Friday morn, great forecast, Capt. Ed and I took Paul @ Zelda (Managers of THE BIG “O” on Lillian Hy) out on the SHUR KETCH II for an experience on the Gulf of Mexico. Fog delayed our departure, but about 0700 we inched through Pensacola Pass, using the radar, on 1’ or less seas, until we were about 5m out and the fog lifted. Met the USNS Maury (T-AGS-66) - a Pathfinder class oceanographic survey ship on our journey to the Edge. Bean bags were deployed and rode out in style! Hit our 1st hole and Zelda was hot on the Mingo bite, everyone joined in and the box was filling. After a few hours bite petered out and moved around a bit, then headed in closer for them to enjoy some Trigger catching and release. Caught a whole variety, and even got to keep some with all the rules and regs in place now: Vermilion Snapper (Mingo/B-Liners), Lane Snapper, Amberjack (all an I” or 2 short), Lion Fish, Blue-Nosed Perch, Bonito, Red Snapper, Ruby Red Lips, Scamp Grouper, etc. Only saw one dolphin and a Portuguese Man-of-War and a little bird activity. GREAT DAY HAD BY ALL!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics....


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Almost done!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

LAST OF DA PICS :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I was wondering why we weren't going today. Looks like a fun day!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep- yesterday looked like a nice day to head out on the water! Today and tomorrow, not so much (3-4'). Glad y'all got them.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Lol LARRY...
I heard you on the radio yesterday you kept calling for Larry.
Anyway nice job on the fishing, we caught some mingos and tile, not much else saw some blackfin around the 131.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you guys find the marker?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

nope, but got a new one


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Skip, John got us a new one.........works so good, yeah, no more pain-in-the-butt problems retrieving our marker. Had to pick Friday because of seas rising Sat and Sun, but lets hope for next Saturday.......too much work for the old guys.....we need the "I'll get it" man!!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a great time.


----------

